# wing chun in stoke on trent



## sickboy (Jun 23, 2012)

Can anyone recomend a club or instructor in Stoke on trent?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 23, 2012)

Good evening, *Sickboy*.  As you noted in your PM, Stoke and its environs is my part of the world, so I am the logical one to try and help you out in your search .

Sadly, I don't know any instructors personally who teach either Wing Chun or Kenpo Karate.  I do know a good Karate instructor and can tell you where to find a Lau Gar school - would either of those pique your interest?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 23, 2012)

A quick scout of the web directories shows that there is a Wing Chun school in Cannock - is that too far afield for you?


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 23, 2012)

And there is this down at the Mich in Stoke:

http://www.staffordwingtyun.co.uk/

But I don't know the people involved so I cannot advise as to quality.


----------



## bully (Jun 24, 2012)

Poking around on Google...

http://www.staffswingchunkuen.co.uk/

Walsall based and part of Midlands Wing Chun which is Shaun Rawcliffe. If these guys were trained by him, he is very well respected in the WC world.

Cannock/Walsall don't seem that far from you if you have a car??

Good luck and let us know where you go and how you get on.


----------



## geezer (Jun 24, 2012)

Sukerkin said:


> And there is this down at the Mich in Stoke:
> 
> http://www.staffordwingtyun.co.uk/
> 
> But I don't know the people involved so I cannot advise as to quality.



Any time you see Wing Chun with a bizarre spelling involving the initials "WT" it's almost certainly a spin-off of the Leung Ting "Wingtsun" system or, on your side of the pond, the Leung Ting/EWTO "Wingtsun" system. When, for whatever reasons, a school in that lineage decides to break away from the parent organization, they are legally obliged to alter the spelling since the standard version is a registered trademark. I know, because I come out of that lineage myself. Our group finally just went back to the original Ip Man spelling "Ving Tsun", but most of the others try to still use with the initials WT to indicate their original connection with Leung Ting and his training methods.

Anyway, none of that tells you how good or bad the school is. You'll have to go and visit them to find that out for yourself. Good Luck!


----------



## sickboy (Jun 26, 2012)

Sadly, I don't know any instructors personally who teach either Wing Chun or Kenpo Karate.  I do know a good Karate instructor and can tell you where to find a Lau Gar school - would either of those pique your interest?
Sadly not but thank you any way, my experiance with karate clubs is not very good in all honesty.


Walsall based and part of Midlands Wing Chun which is Shaun Rawcliffe. If these guys were trained by him, he is very well respected in the WC world.
They are on the list, was just looking for choices but there aint any other ones at all by the look of it.

I know Stoke Lau were a very well respected club years ago and probably still are.

But I can google search myself and the question was 'can anyone RECOMEND a good instuctor' no offence but as no one can, and that was my reason for joining, am not comming back on here.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 26, 2012)

sickboy said:


> Sadly, I don't know any instructors personally who teach either Wing Chun or Kenpo Karate. I do know a good Karate instructor and can tell you where to find a Lau Gar school - would either of those pique your interest?
> Sadly not but thank you any way, my experiance with karate clubs is not very good in all honesty.
> 
> 
> ...



That would be a shame for many reasons, ypou have to bear in mind that there are only a few non Americans on this site and they include non Brits so with the best will in the world it's unlikely you will find recommendations of a good instructor a lot of styles here. I can recommend MMA places to train only because I'm involved in MMA in the UK I couldn't recommend anywhere to train MMA in any other country. We have another member who could perhaps recommend a TKD place in the UK but this isn't really the best place for recommendations on the whole here.


----------



## sickboy (Jun 26, 2012)

all the more reason to not use this site.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm sorry we can't give you the help you were after, *Sickboy*.  

As Tez says there are only a very few non-American's here at MT and altho you struck lucky in that I am from the Potteries area, you got unlucky in that my martial path has not taken down the road you want a guide for.  If you are after an instructor in the swords arts then I can help, otherwise, sadly, the Internet will have to suffice - there are a great many martial art sites out there as I am sure you have found out.  *One* of them must contain someone who can help you.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 26, 2012)

sickboy said:


> all the more reason to not use this site.




There is however a wealth of experience here as well as friendly people to chat to about all aspects of martial arts, we have more in common both in life and martial arts than we have differences, there is a Chinese martial arts section on here and you may have been better posting there as we do have people who read that bit only and not the general stuff. A lot of the Chinese styles I believe are fairly international so they may know of something for you.


----------



## sickboy (Jun 26, 2012)

working my way through them currently mate, but it does look like all anyone does is recomend their style or does a google search and says 'these here'.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 26, 2012)

Well they can't do much else to be honest, I do know someone who has fought in MMA and comes from a Chinese style, Kevin Chan who I'm sure you could contact and ask. I've heard him very well spoken of, if he doesn't have classes in your area he may well still be able to recommend someone.


----------



## bully (Jun 26, 2012)

Like I said Shaun Rawcliffe. Any chunner in the UK would agree.

Recommend?

Kevin Chan and Kamon, not sure who is close in his organisation. I have trained with Kevin.

Kamon guy on here (he is not on much these days) will certainly recommend his Sifu too.

Sorry if I didn't give the info you wanted, just looked in your area and chose the best I guy I know.

I sort of thought if you were a complete noob to WC and didn't know who was who then SHaun and Midlands WC would be a very good start.

There is a wealth of knowledge on here, you would be daft not to use this place.

Let us know who you go to and how you get on.


----------



## Steve (Jun 26, 2012)

Last I heard, posting here isn't compulsory.  If you see no value in staying, please don't feel obligated to do so.  Good luck finding a school.  I wish you the best.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Domino (Jun 27, 2012)

Theres a Wong Shun Leung / David Peterson school in Stockport, closest thing to you I think, going quality training, friends travel there every week from Manchester.
They love it.
http://www.stockportwingchun.co.uk/why_wing_chun


----------



## paulus (Jun 27, 2012)

Simon Bedford teaches Wing Chun in Stoke. He's a Michael Tse/Darryl Moy student. I've trained with him and can vouch for his skill as a practitioner and a teacher.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sickboy, you see, someone has come up with just the thing you wanted! Just a little patience was needed


----------



## wtxs (Jun 27, 2012)

Tez3 said:


> Sickboy, you see, someone has come up with just the thing you wanted! *Just a little patience* was needed



Excellent advise indeed ... lets hope he will apply this toward his new learning experience.


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 12, 2012)

Steve said:


> Last I heard, posting here isn't compulsory. If you see no value in staying, please don't feel obligated to do so. Good luck finding a school. I wish you the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



and abusive PMs are reported to Mods.


----------

